# The Dog Whisperer



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Riprendendo il discorso cani iniziato ne "i nottambuli", vorrei chiedervi: che ne pensate di "Dog Whisperer" su Cielo?
Indubbiamente un'americanata, ma ci ho trovato spunti molto interessanti.
Sicuramente è un'ottimo specchio di quanto tanta gente che ha i cani non abbia la minima idea di cosa significhi.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Riprendendo il discorso cani iniziato ne "i nottambuli", vorrei chiedervi: che ne pensate di "Dog Whisperer" su Cielo?
> Indubbiamente un'americanata, ma ci ho trovato spunti molto interessanti.
> Sicuramente è un'ottimo specchio di quanto tanta gente che ha i cani non abbia la minima idea di cosa significhi.


Lo guardo da anni si lo trovo interessante ,
a volte un pò esagerato però ho messo in pratica alcune cose e hanno funzionato...
Ora c'è anche un simil programmino di notte su canale 5 ,italiano con addestratori italiani ,un pò più verosimile....


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo guardo da anni si lo trovo interessante ,
> a volte un pò esagerato però ho messo in pratica alcune cose e hanno funzionato...
> Ora c'è anche un simil programmino di notte su canale 5 ,italiano con addestratori italiani ,un pò più verosimile....


io non l'ho mai guardato, anzi credo di non avere cielo. invece mi dici qualcosa di più della trasmissione su canale5?
ho letto un libro che mi è piaciuto e mi ha avvicinato davvero al mondo dei cani, che non conoscevo affatto: è di Angelo Vaira: "dritto al cuore del tuo cane".  poi ho letto "all'altro capo del guinzaglio" di patricia mc. cowell (mi pare che si scriva così) e ho trovato utili soprattutto i primi tre capitoli, mi hanno aiutato a decifrare i segnali non verbali del cane e a cominciare a capire come il cane interpreta i nostri. 
così ora ne sto leggendo un altro, si chiama "capire il linguaggio del cane" ma non ricordo l'autore. se avete consigli...


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo guardo da anni si lo trovo interessante ,
> a volte un pò esagerato però ho messo in pratica alcune cose e hanno funzionato...
> Ora c'è anche un simil programmino di notte su canale 5 ,italiano con addestratori italiani ,un pò più verosimile....


ciao
su canale 5 a che ora? grazie
riprendendo la domanda che mi hai posto in nottambuli, sono molto dubbiosa a dare una compagnia a Ciccio, perchè essendo il mio primo cane, diciamo che non me la cavo benissimo
nel senso che in quanto ad affetto la situazione è ok, ma in tante occasioni faccio fatica a farmi ascoltare, il veterinario dice che ha un carattere dominante, e ancora non riesco a correggere alcuni suoi comportamenti
inoltre vi pongo una domanda, che è fonte di grandi dibattiti al giardino dei cani
alimentazione: siete favorevoli al secco e scatolette, o lo preparate voi?


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2012)

Cesar!:mrgreen:
sì l'ho visto, alla fine mi sembra che usi sempre lo stesso metodo: guinzaglio cortissimo, testa su e il comando è: sch sch!
comunque sono favorevole all'addestramento, dà tranquillità sia a me, che so che mi ascolterà, che a lei, che sa che ha una serie di regole da rispettare; la cosa principale è saper trasmettere calma e serenità, secondo me

solo una volta mi sono preoccupata: un cane grosso si è messo a girarci intorno ringhiando ed abbaiando, voleva attaccarla, io le ho detto di sedersi (in effetti non sapevo bene che fare), lei lo ha fatto ma ha tirato fuori le zanne ed ha alzato il pelo, impressionante vederla che ubbidiva ma che era pronta all'attacco (anche lei era slegata)
a quel punto ho detto al proprietario del cane di venirselo a prendere alla svelta perchè non avrei saputo dire quanto fosse durata ancora la tregua armata, comunque, benchè fossimo entrambi in torto con i cani slegati, lui rincorreva il suo, invece lei stava ferma vicino a me
questi episodi insegnano che la colpa non è quasi mai dei cani, secondo me

ho qualche problema in casa, fa la guardia spontaneamente e spesso ringhia a chi non conosce


----------



## edwina (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Riprendendo il discorso cani iniziato ne "i nottambuli", vorrei chiedervi: che ne pensate di "Dog Whisperer" su Cielo?


cordialmente, LO ODIO
è su CIELO, su ogni canale di documentari di sky, a tutte le ore
per chi non è particolarmente amico dei cani è come imbattersi nei vari canali che parlano di CALCIO per chi non ne può più di questo sport


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Cesar!:mrgreen:
> sì l'ho visto, alla fine mi sembra che usi sempre lo stesso metodo: guinzaglio cortissimo, testa su e il comando è: sch sch!
> comunque sono favorevole all'addestramento, dà tranquillità sia a me, che so che mi ascolterà, che a lei, che sa che ha una serie di regole da rispettare; la cosa principale è saper trasmettere calma e serenità, secondo me
> 
> ...


Complimenti per l'addestramento e soprattutto per il rapporto di fiducia col tuo cane! Quello che hai raccontato è un grande esempio del migliore dei rapporti possibili tra umano e cane: fiducia reciproca e rispetto delle regole.
La tecnica di Cesar è sempre la stessa perchè alla fin fine i problemi sono sempre gli stessi. Importante credo sia, ad esempio, la tecnica del "morso", intendo dire quel modo di toccare il cane con la mano ad artiglio che è il modo umano più simile al morso di avvertimento che è così fondamentale nella comunicazione canina.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

edwina ha detto:


> cordialmente, LO ODIO
> è su CIELO, su ogni canale di documentari di sky, a tutte le ore
> per chi non è particolarmente amico dei cani è come imbattersi nei vari canali che parlano di CALCIO per chi non ne può più di questo sport


Difatti lo avevo premesso che era un'americanata, e come tutte le americanate le propinano in tutte le salse fino a farti rivoltare lo stomaco. Io non lo guardo che occasionalmente, quindi ben lungi dal farne indigestione. :smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> su canale 5 a che ora? grazie
> riprendendo la domanda che mi hai posto in nottambuli, sono molto dubbiosa a dare una compagnia a Ciccio, perchè essendo il mio primo cane, diciamo che non me la cavo benissimo
> nel senso che in quanto ad affetto la situazione è ok, ma in tante occasioni faccio fatica a farmi ascoltare, il veterinario dice che ha un carattere dominante, e ancora non riesco a correggere alcuni suoi comportamenti
> ...


Se il cane è dominante le regole di convivenza devono essere stabilite in maniera ancora più decisa.
La mia cagnona era dominante al massimo e non è stato facile farle accettare la posizione gregaria rispetto al resto della famiglia, anche perchè mia moglie tendeva ad essere troppo spesso permissiva ed il cane ne approfittava.
Dobbiamo ricordarci che sono animali. Non bisogna dimenticarcene, non bisogna cadere nell'enorme errore di umanizzarli come fossero solo bambini a volte capricciosi. Un bambino capriccioso non ha né l'istinto animale né la dentatura di un cane (anche se di danni ne può fare pure lui e tanti ).


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

Ciccio mi ha adottata un pò per caso
con lui ho tanto lavoro da fare, inoltre soffre di reni deboli, regalo di infezioni passate, quindi sono sempre stata incline a coccolarlo troppo
il mio sbaglio, se così può dire è averlo trattato come un bambino, ma è entrato nella mia vita in un momento particolare, quindi mi sono lasciata trasportare dall'euforia
ora le mie priorità sono smorzare questo suo carattere dominante, e al contempo renderlo più sicuro della situazione in cui vive nel senso che non mi perde di vista un solo attimo, paura dell'abbandono?


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Usa metodi troppo coercitivi a mio avviso.... 

ho fatto un corso da educatrice cinofila e ci sono delle tecniche che non utilizzerei mai....


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Usa metodi troppo coercitivi a mio avviso....
> 
> ho fatto un corso da educatrice cinofila e ci sono delle tecniche che non utilizzerei mai....


l'uso della forza?


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'uso della forza?


non proprio...non usa violenze fisiche sui cani ma secondo me in alcuni casi vi sono delle violenze "psicologiche"

il cane va premiato SEMPRE per un atteggiamento positivo e MAI per uno negativo...
per esempio se il tuo cane sta mangiando una tua scarpa e tu vai li e gli meni lui non smetterà di mangiare le tue scarpe ma lo farà di nascosto da te perchè secondo lui la scarpa è il motivo per cui lui prende le botte quindi nella sua mente deve "distruggerla" ed eliminare il problema!
se invece mentre lui la sta mordendo tu dai un secco NO! e il cane lascia lo chiami e appena viene da te lo riempi di coccole oppure gli dai una cosa da mangiare che a lui piace molto.... quindi capirà che se non mangia la scarpa riceve amore! 

non so se sono stata chiara


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non proprio...non usa violenze fisiche sui cani ma secondo me in alcuni casi vi sono delle violenze "psicologiche"
> 
> il cane va premiato SEMPRE per un atteggiamento positivo e MAI per uno negativo...
> per esempio se il tuo cane sta mangiando una tua scarpa e tu vai li e gli meni lui non smetterà di mangiare le tue scarpe ma lo farà di nascosto da te perchè secondo lui la scarpa è il motivo per cui lui prende le botte quindi nella sua mente deve "distruggerla" ed eliminare il problema!
> ...


si sei stata chiara , molto interessante
quindi in questi corsi ti insegnano a gestire il cane?
la tecnica del premio la conosco, ho letto qualche libro, ma tra le pagine del libro e la realtà c'è un grande divario


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sei stata chiara , molto interessante
> quindi in questi corsi ti insegnano a gestire il cane?
> la tecnica del premio la conosco, ho letto qualche libro, ma tra le pagine del libro e la realtà c'è un grande divario


no ti insegnano a capire il linguaggio del cane e la sua psicologia!
non è lui che deve umanizzasi ma sei tu che devi capire cosa lui manefesta con la postura del corpo, il movimento della coda.... etc

che libri hai letto?


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti insegnano a capire il linguaggio del cane e la sua psicologia!
> non è lui che deve umanizzasi ma sei tu che devi capire cosa lui manefesta con la postura del corpo, il movimento della coda.... etc
> 
> che libri hai letto?


Simy lo so che è un cane, ma per me è di famiglia!


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy lo so che è un cane, ma per me è di famiglia!


lo so! vale anche per me! ma capire il suo linguaggio non vuol dire trattarlo male! anzi! è molto meno stessante per lui!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Usare la "violenza" non va certo bene, ma il linguaggio degli animali come il cane è quello del branco, nel quale quindi si comprende la competizione per il comando. Il criterio del premio descritto da Simy va benissimo per le normali regole di comportamento in casa, ma per quanto riguarda l'obbedienza, soprattutto fuori di casa, non è sufficiente. Bisogna che si realizzi per forza di cose un'accettazione della prevalenza della famiglia umana (non basta quella del singolo), una vera e propria sottomissione.
Lo so che suona male, ma ho avuto a che fare con cani di media e grossa taglia per tanti anni, so cosa vuol dire quando uno di questi decide di "dirimere una questione" a modo suo fregandosene degli ordini umani.
Il comportamento del cane di Free non lo si ottiene solo con la tecnica del premio e del no. Anche perchè "no" per loro non significa nulla finché non glielo fai capire chiaramente. La tecnica del "morso" come dicevo prima non è fisicamente violenta, ma ha un potente significato psicologico di avvertimento minaccioso, e questo loro lo capiscono.


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Usare la "violenza" non va certo bene, ma il linguaggio degli animali come il cane è quello del branco, nel quale quindi si comprende la competizione per il comando. Il criterio del premio descritto da Simy va benissimo per le normali regole di comportamento in casa, ma per quanto riguarda l'obbedienza, soprattutto fuori di casa, non è sufficiente. Bisogna che si realizzi per forza di cose un'accettazione della prevalenza della famiglia umana (non basta quella del singolo), una vera e propria sottomissione.
> Lo so che suona male, ma ho avuto a che fare con cani di media e grossa taglia per tanti anni, so cosa vuol dire quando uno di questi decide di "dirimere una questione" a modo suo fregandosene degli ordini umani.
> Il comportamento del cane di Free non lo si ottiene solo con la tecnica del premio e del no. Anche perchè "no" per loro non significa nulla finché non glielo fai capire chiaramente. La tecnica del "morso" come dicevo prima non è fisicamente violenta, ma ha un potente significato psicologico di avvertimento minaccioso, e questo loro lo capiscono.


è vero...anche se in parte! 
ci sono dei casi più difficili di altri.....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non proprio...non usa violenze fisiche sui cani ma secondo me in alcuni casi vi sono delle violenze "psicologiche"
> 
> il cane va premiato SEMPRE per un atteggiamento positivo e MAI per uno negativo...
> per esempio se il tuo cane sta mangiando una tua scarpa e tu vai li e gli meni lui non smetterà di mangiare le tue scarpe ma lo farà di nascosto da te perchè secondo lui la scarpa è il motivo per cui lui prende le botte quindi nella sua mente deve "distruggerla" ed eliminare il problema!
> ...


E che pensi di que due cani che hanno fatto fora la domestica?


----------



## aristocat (22 Luglio 2012)

Io vedo in TV questo programma che parte prima del TG5 e intervistano sempre questo addestratore di cani molto esperto. Non mi ricordo come si chiama ma riesce ad appassionare anche me che sono negata e non so farmi rispettare dai cani...
ari


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...anche se in parte!
> ci sono dei casi più difficili di altri.....


Simy, cacchio, certo che ogni caso è a sè! Proprio per questo non si può pensare di ignorare proprio la parte più importante del comportamento del cane: quello di animale da branco.
Ogni cane ha il suo carattere ed il suo modo di interpretare gli impulsi dell'istinto. Ognuno ha le sue esperienze d'infanzia, ognuno ha le sue paure e le sue manie. Offrire loro la sicurezza di un branco ben comandato è certo meglio che metter loro al comando quando magari non ne sono predisposti, e quindi gestirebbero la cosa attraverso la paura e l'incertezza.
Essere proprietari di cani significa molto di più di quanto si possa pensare. E' un ruolo di grande responsabilità e nel rivestirlo si ha sempre, ogni giorno da imparare qualcosa. I nostri cani sono gli specchi di noi stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Simy, cacchio, certo che ogni caso è a sè! Proprio per questo non si può pensare di ignorare proprio la parte più importante del comportamento del cane: quello di animale da branco.
> Ogni cane ha il suo carattere ed il suo modo di interpretare gli impulsi dell'istinto. Ognuno ha le sue esperienze d'infanzia, ognuno ha le sue paure e le sue manie. Offrire loro la sicurezza di un branco ben comandato è certo meglio che metter loro al comando quando magari non ne sono predisposti, e quindi gestirebbero la cosa attraverso la paura e l'incertezza.
> Essere proprietari di cani significa molto di più di quanto si possa pensare. E' un ruolo di grande responsabilità e nel rivestirlo si ha sempre, ogni giorno da imparare qualcosa. I nostri cani sono gli specchi di noi stessi.




ROMA - E' in fin di vita per esser stata aggredita dai due rottweiler di casa una domestica C.F., 74 anni, originaria di Avellino, in servizio una villa in via della Giustiniana, a Roma. La donna, che lavorava da tempo nell'abitazione, è stata assalita questa mattina, intorno alle 9, per motivi ancora sconosciuti, dai due animali che le hanno provocato profonde ferite su tutto il corpo. Ad accorgersi dell'aggressione sono stati i vicini che hanno udito le grida dell'anziana che si trovava sola nell'abitazione. Sul posto sono arrivati i Carabinieri, che hanno rintracciato i padroni di casa, e un'ambulanza del 118, che ha trasportato in codice rosso la donna all'ospedale Sant'Andrea. Gli agenti per portare via l'anziana, hanno attirato i cani e hanno sparato due colpi uccidendone uno e ferendo l'altro. Intervenuta anche una pattuglia del XX Gruppo della Polizia locale di Roma Capitale e la Polizia veterinaria.
StampaSegnala per email.


" Pare che il padrone sia rimasto sconvolto, ma pare che i cani abbiano fatto così perchè lui non c'era!"


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Simy, cacchio, certo che ogni caso è a sè! Proprio per questo non si può pensare di ignorare proprio la parte più importante del comportamento del cane:* quello di animale da branco*.
> Ogni cane ha il suo carattere ed il suo modo di interpretare gli impulsi dell'istinto. Ognuno ha le sue esperienze d'infanzia, ognuno ha le sue paure e le sue manie. Offrire loro la sicurezza di un branco ben comandato è certo meglio che metter loro al comando quando magari non ne sono predisposti, e quindi gestirebbero la cosa attraverso la paura e l'incertezza.
> Essere proprietari di cani significa molto di più di quanto si possa pensare. E' un ruolo di grande responsabilità e nel rivestirlo si ha sempre, ogni giorno da imparare qualcosa. I nostri cani sono gli specchi di noi stessi.


il neretto è fondamentale! 
cmq è un discorso molto complesso da fare qui....


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Simy, cacchio, certo che ogni caso è a sè! Proprio per questo non si può pensare di ignorare proprio la parte più importante del comportamento del cane: quello di animale da branco.
> Ogni cane ha il suo carattere ed il suo modo di interpretare gli impulsi dell'istinto. Ognuno ha le sue esperienze d'infanzia, ognuno ha le sue paure e le sue manie. Offrire loro la sicurezza di un branco ben comandato è certo meglio che metter loro al comando quando magari non ne sono predisposti, e quindi gestirebbero la cosa attraverso la paura e l'incertezza.*
> Essere proprietari di cani significa molto di più di quanto si possa pensare. E' un ruolo di grande responsabilità e nel rivestirlo si ha sempre, ogni giorno da imparare qualcosa. I nostri cani sono gli specchi di noi stessi*.


sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione
ogni giorno si impara qualcosa, e ogni giorno il nostro cane ha dei piccoli cambiamenti
ho faticato a farlo abituare a stare in macchina, ma ora sono arrivata al punto che quando sale si accomoda sul sedile posteriore, lo so che dovrei usare la grata divisoria, ma quello sarà il prossimo passo
ora sto cercando di levargli le insicurezze come la paura di essere abbandonato, ad esempio quando lo porto al parco se mi siedo su una panchina lui si accuccia ai miei piedi, scorrazza solo se io cammino vicino a lui
insomma non è facile


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che pensi di que due cani che hanno fatto fora la domestica?


Penso che sono stati addestrati per custodire la casa..
la domestica era un estranea e magari non aveva mai girato per casa senza proprietari
quindi loro facevano il loro lavoro 
Il cane viene su come lo allevi ...
mi spiace che siano stati abbattuti.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> su canale 5 a che ora? grazie
> riprendendo la domanda che mi hai posto in nottambuli, sono molto dubbiosa a dare una compagnia a Ciccio, perchè essendo il mio primo cane, diciamo che non me la cavo benissimo
> nel senso che in quanto ad affetto la situazione è ok, ma in tante occasioni faccio fatica a farmi ascoltare, il veterinario dice che ha un carattere dominante, e ancora non riesco a correggere alcuni suoi comportamenti
> ...


Per alcuni preparo minestra pasta, riso, carne tritata...
ad alcuni non piace allora scatoletta ad altri secco...
e cavoli anche loro hanno i loro gusti eh!

Io è un programma che vedo di notte dopo tg5 della notte l'ora non è sempre la stessa...
si chiama "baomiao"...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Simy, cacchio, certo che ogni caso è a sè! Proprio per questo non si può pensare di ignorare proprio la parte più importante del comportamento del cane: quello di animale da branco.
> Ogni cane ha il suo carattere ed il suo modo di interpretare gli impulsi dell'istinto. Ognuno ha le sue esperienze d'infanzia, ognuno ha le sue paure e le sue manie. Offrire loro la sicurezza di un branco ben comandato è certo meglio che metter loro al comando quando magari non ne sono predisposti, e quindi gestirebbero la cosa attraverso la paura e l'incertezza.
> Essere proprietari di cani significa molto di più di quanto si possa pensare. E' un ruolo di grande responsabilità e nel rivestirlo si ha sempre, ogni giorno da imparare qualcosa. I nostri cani sono gli specchi di noi stessi.


Proprio perchè è un animale da branco devi fare in modo
di essere tu il capo branco..
mai farsi intenerire sennó sei fregato...

Ho un cane trovato stato preso sotto da un'auto era piccolo..
mi faceva una pena lo coccolato , viziato, portato fuori in braccio quando non riusciva più a camminare,
Ora che è adulto è una testa di cazzo come pochi...


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per alcuni preparo minestra pasta, riso, carne tritata...
> ad alcuni non piace allora scatoletta ad altri secco...
> e cavoli anche loro hanno i loro gusti eh!
> 
> ...


Ciccio detesta sia il secco che scatolette, ma adora la pappa fatta in casa il menù è più o meno come il tuo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Rispondendo al Conte dico che quei casi sono l'esempio di quanto sia assurdo pensare che gli animali debbano per forza essere conformi a come noi pretenderemmo di averli modellati. Gli animali sono animali e gli istinti sono più forti ed imprevedibili di qualsiasi addestramento. Noi dobbiamo tentare di essere i loro capibranco, ma dobbiamo anche ricordarci che quando noi siamo lontani loro possono pensare di essere autorizzati a prendere il comando.

Odio sentir dire "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali". Gli animali, anche i più bravi, non fanno del male solo perchè non ne hanno bisogno o quando non possono permetterselo.


----------



## passante (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non proprio...non usa violenze fisiche sui cani ma secondo me in alcuni casi vi sono delle violenze "psicologiche"
> 
> il cane va premiato SEMPRE per un atteggiamento positivo e MAI per uno negativo...
> per esempio se il tuo cane sta mangiando una tua scarpa e tu vai li e gli meni lui non smetterà di mangiare le tue scarpe ma lo farà di nascosto da te perchè secondo lui la scarpa è il motivo per cui lui prende le botte quindi nella sua mente deve "distruggerla" ed eliminare il problema!
> ...


noi abbiamo un'amica educatrice cinofila che ha questo approccio ed è quello che stiamo seguendo noi con lillina (viene a trovarci una volta alla settimana, da un mesetto a questa parte). naturalmente non so se funziona di più o di meno di quello più coercitivo, ne se ha fondamenti più o meno scientifici, ma so che è perfettamente in sintonia col nostro modo di essere e ci troviamo bene  il libro di vaira andava in questa direzione ed era davvero interessante.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> noi abbiamo *un'amica educatrice cinofila che ha questo approccio* ed è quello che stiamo seguendo noi con lillina (viene a trovarci una volta alla settimana, da un mesetto a questa parte). naturalmente non so se funziona di più o di meno di quello più coercitivo, ne se ha fondamenti più o meno scientifici, ma so che è perfettamente in sintonia col nostro modo di essere e ci troviamo bene  il libro di vaira andava in questa direzione ed era davvero interessante.



probabilmente è lo stesso che ho studiato io :mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Rispondendo al Conte dico che quei casi sono l'esempio di quanto sia assurdo pensare che gli animali debbano per forza essere conformi a come noi pretenderemmo di averli modellati. Gli animali sono animali e gli istinti sono più forti ed imprevedibili di qualsiasi addestramento. *Noi dobbiamo tentare di essere i loro capibranco, ma dobbiamo anche ricordarci che quando noi siamo lontani loro possono pensare di essere autorizzati a prendere il comando.*
> 
> Odio sentir dire "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali". Gli animali, anche i più bravi, non fanno del male solo perchè non ne hanno bisogno o quando non possono permetterselo.



anche quando siamo vicini, secondo me
mai fidarsi completamente, la mia ad es. non è abituata ai bambini ed io sto molto attenta, non si sa mai


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche quando siamo vicini, secondo me
> *mai fidarsi completamente, la mia ad es. non è abituata ai bambini ed io sto molto attenta, non si sa ma*i


idem!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem!



pure la tua, Simy?
secondo me, essendo abituata agli adulti, vede i bambini troppo imprevedibili, e troppo bassi!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> pure la tua, Simy?
> secondo me, essendo abituata agli adulti, vede i bambini troppo imprevedibili, e troppo bassi!:mrgreen:


ma guarda in relatà non hai mai avute reazioni strane...però io non mi fido...lei in genere li ignora e se ne va..ma è sempre meglio non rischiare...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda in relatà non hai mai avute reazioni strane...però io non mi fido...lei in genere li ignora e se ne va..ma è sempre meglio non rischiare...



la mia ogni tanto ringhia, brutto segno...

però è abituata alla gatta, vanno in giardino insieme, quando arrivo vengono a salutarmi insieme, si fanno compagnia:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mia ogni tanto ringhia, brutto segno...
> 
> però è abituata alla gatta, vanno in giardino insieme, quando arrivo vengono a salutarmi insieme, si fanno compagnia:mrgreen:



non è vero...spesso il ringhio è una semplice ammonizione....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero...spesso il ringhio è una semplice ammonizione....


Certo, ma vaglielo a spiegare al bambino che continua a rompergli i coglioni.
Dopo i primi ringhi di avvertimento il migliore dei cani passa comunque al _morso_ di avvertimento, e qui sta l'equilibrio del cane a stabilire se riesce a fermarsi a quello o meno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mia ogni tanto ringhia, brutto segno...
> 
> però è abituata alla gatta, vanno in giardino insieme, quando arrivo vengono a salutarmi insieme, si fanno compagnia:mrgreen:


Io avevo un gatto che ogni tanto lo si trovava completamente fradicio: il cane ogni tanto lo leccava tutto, e lui si lasciava fare.
Un altro gatto ed un altro cane invece dormivano arrotolati il primo sull'altro (chiaramente non viceversa :mrgreen Se trovo la foto la scannerizzo e ve la posto.
Una cagnetta invece faceva la babysitter ai 6 piccoli di una nostra gatta. Il problema è che li avrebbe voluti tenere tutti, lei accucciata, tra le due zampe anteriori, e questi manco ci pensavano. Credo che la povera cagnetta abbia rasentato l'esaurimento nervoso! :rotflma mamma gatta spesso le leccava le orecchie in segno di ringraziamento )


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo, ma vaglielo a spiegare al bambino che continua a rompergli i coglioni.
> Dopo i primi ringhi di avvertimento il migliore dei cani passa comunque al _morso_ di avvertimento, e qui sta l'equilibrio del cane a stabilire se riesce a fermarsi a quello o meno.


Lo so..appunto è sempre bene essere attenti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so..appunto è sempre bene essere attenti


Buongiorno Simy!

Se vi avessi davanti farei "ganassina" sia a te che alla tua cagnona


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buongiorno Simy!
> 
> Se vi avessi davanti farei "ganassina" sia a te che alla tua cagnona


buongiorno a te MM!

grazie!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio detesta sia il secco che scatolette, ma adora la pappa fatta in casa il menù è più o meno come il tuo


il secco di qualità pare che sia il massimo per i cani.ha tutto quello che occorre per un pasto completo cosa che difficilmente riusciamo a fare cucinando per lui.
in più...per i cani di grossa taglia è meno rischioso per la torsione dello stomaco.
pare che da quando esistono le crocchette i cani vivano di più.sembra di coccolarlo cucinando ma in realtà lo cresciamo più sano con il mangime


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il secco di qualità pare che sia il massimo per i cani.ha tutto quello che occorre per un pasto completo cosa che difficilmente riusciamo a fare cucinando per lui.
> in più...per i cani di grossa taglia è meno rischioso per la torsione dello stomaco.
> pare che da queando esistono le crocchette i cani vivano di più.sembra di coccolarlo cucinando ma in realtà lo cresciamo più sano con il mangime


Vero.
Il problema è che i cibi di qualità costano uno sproposito e quelli economici sono di molto dubbia provenienza e composizione, con grave rischio per la salute.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vero.
> Il problema è che i cibi di qualità costano uno sproposito e quelli economici sono di molto dubbia provenienza e composizione, con grave rischio per la salute.


infatti io spendo un sacco di soldi per la pappa dello squalo... :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il secco di qualità pare che sia il massimo per i cani.ha tutto quello che occorre per un pasto completo cosa che difficilmente riusciamo a fare cucinando per lui.
> in più...per i cani di grossa taglia è meno rischioso per la torsione dello stomaco.
> pare che da quando esistono le crocchette i cani vivano di più.sembra di coccolarlo cucinando ma in realtà lo cresciamo più sano con il mangime


Anche a me il veterinario ha sempre detto la stessa cosa.
Un buon mangime di qualità è la miglior cosa in quanto a digeribilità e apporto di elementi nutritivi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

oggi ho fatto l'ultima vaccinazione e messo il microchip...siamo in regola con l'anagrafe:singleeye:
praticamente è triplicato nell'arco di un mese


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti io spendo un sacco di soldi per la pappa dello squalo... :mrgreen:


il mio roditore invece è economico ed ecologico: mi mangia quasi tutti gli scarti di frutta e verdura.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto l'ultima vaccinazione e messo il microchip...siamo in regola con l'anagrafe:singleeye:
> praticamente è triplicato nell'arco di un mese


foto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto l'ultima vaccinazione e messo il microchip...siamo in regola con l'anagrafe:singleeye:
> praticamente è triplicato nell'arco di un mese


sarà diventato un batuffolone allora....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

FOTO!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> foto:mrgreen:


 va bene, prima che diventi adulto all'improvviso:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, prima che diventi adulto all'improvviso:unhappy:


già! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

anche a voi hanno consigliato Purina?

ops, dimenticavo: foto:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche a voi hanno consigliato Purina?
> 
> ops, dimenticavo: foto:mrgreen:


Boh,
ai miei ho preso di tutte, dalla Purina alla Royal Canin alla linea non plus ultra per bastardini super in forma.

Le UNICHE che mangiano sono quelle della Selex a 2,99 €.

Mah.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

io le do questi


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io le do questi


Prese anche quelle,
finite in pasto ad altri cani.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Boh,
> ai miei ho preso di tutte, dalla Purina alla Royal Canin alla linea non plus ultra per bastardini super in forma.
> 
> Le UNICHE che mangiano sono quelle della Selex a 2,99 €.
> ...



ma che brontolone:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il secco di qualità pare che sia il massimo per i cani.ha tutto quello che occorre per un pasto completo cosa che difficilmente riusciamo a fare cucinando per lui.
> in più...per i cani di grossa taglia è meno rischioso per la torsione dello stomaco.
> pare che da quando esistono le crocchette i cani vivano di più.sembra di coccolarlo cucinando ma in realtà lo cresciamo più sano con il mangime


ciao Minerva
credimi ho speso una fortuna per il secco, passando per tutte le marche più celebri, ma Ciccio faceva lo sciopero della fame ( io naturalmente entravo in ansia!)
poi il veterinario mi ha consigliato di cucinare per lui, vittoria ha ripreso a mangiare:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Prese anche quelle,
> finite in pasto ad altri cani.



yuma le mangia volentieri...
comunque il mio cane mangia qualunque cosa sia commestibile


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> yuma le mangia volentieri...
> comunque il mio cane mangia qualunque cosa sia commestibile


:scared::scared:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che brontolone:mrgreen:


E' lunedì


----------



## lunaiena (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio detesta sia il secco che scatolette, ma adora la pappa fatta in casa il menù è più o meno come il tuo


Sono anni che faccio minestre e se anche i vete dicono meglio secco o scatolette...
I miei cani sono stati tutti longevi molto longevi ... 
ovvio poco condimento... Io metto solo un pó d'olio..


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> yuma le mangia volentieri...
> comunque il mio cane mangia qualunque cosa sia commestibile


anche la mia, vorrebbe...

una cosa che le ho insegnato: non stare dove si mangia
viene a curiosare quando cucino, quando apparecchio va di là da sola, poverina:mrgreen:

una volta l'ho portata a casa di amici, mangiavamo in un grande locale con cucinotto incluso, lei non sapeva dove andare "di là"!:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono anni che faccio minestre e se anche i vete dicono meglio secco o scatolette...
> I miei cani sono stati tutti longevi molto longevi ...
> ovvio poco condimento... Io metto solo un pó d'olio..


Luna io non metto nulla, nemmeno l'olio crudo, non sapevo si potesse


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche la mia, vorrebbe...
> 
> *una cosa che le ho insegnato: non stare dove si mangia
> viene a curiosare quando cucino, quando apparecchio va di là da sola, poverina:mrgreen:
> ...


anche yuma! 
e sa che non deve salire nè sul letto nè sul divano!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Comunque la cosa più bella è vederli alle prese con le ossa,
si risveglia il vero istinto animale 

Al mio defunto pastorone tedesco - amato e fedele amico per quasi 15 anni - 
ogni tanto prendevo degli ossi di prosciutto o di stinco ... una volta non si è visto per due giorni 

Certo a vederlo frantumarli come se niente fosse fa un pò impressione, a ripensarci.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa più bella è vederli alle prese con le ossa,
> si risveglia il vero istinto animale
> 
> Al mio defunto pastorone tedesco - amato e fedele amico per quasi 15 anni -
> ...



anche la mia
l'unico che non riesce a rompere è l'osso buco, poi si diverte a farlo cadere perchè fa rumore, ho la casa con ossi buchi vaganti sul pavimento
gli altri li polverizza:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche la mia
> l'unico che non riesce a rompere è l'osso buco, poi si diverte a farlo cadere perchè fa rumore, ho la casa con ossi buchi vaganti sul pavimento
> gli altri li polverizza:singleeye:


Io morivo dal ridere a vedere il mio cane infilare la lingua nelle ossa più grosse per mangiarsi il midollo. Era un artista! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa più bella è vederli alle prese con le ossa,
> si risveglia il vero istinto animale
> 
> Al mio defunto pastorone tedesco - amato e fedele amico per quasi 15 anni -
> ...





free ha detto:


> anche la mia
> l'unico che non riesce a rompere è l'osso buco, poi si diverte a farlo cadere perchè fa rumore, ho la casa con ossi buchi vaganti sul pavimento
> gli altri li polverizza:singleeye:





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io morivo dal ridere a vedere il mio cane infilare la lingua nelle ossa più grosse per mangiarsi il midollo. Era un artista! :mrgreen:


pure la mia! 
anche se tendo a darle poche ossa....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure la mia!
> anche se tendo a darle poche ossa....


MAI ossa di pollo o di coniglio!
MAI costine!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io morivo dal ridere a vedere il mio cane infilare la lingua nelle ossa più grosse per mangiarsi il midollo. Era un artista! :mrgreen:


caro MM, il midollo però me lo mangio io!

se non sapete di cosa stiamo parlando (non si usano dappertutto), vi metto la ricetta degli ossi buchi alla milanese:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MAI ossa di pollo o di coniglio!
> MAI costine!


quelle sono proprio off limits! 
al max l'osso di prosciutto...


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro MM, il midollo però me lo mangio io!
> 
> se non sapete di cosa stiamo parlando (non si usano dappertutto), vi metto la ricetta degli ossi buchi alla milanese:mrgreen:


boniiiiiiiii 

si si, li conosco! :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro MM, il midollo però me lo mangio io!
> 
> se non sapete di cosa stiamo parlando (non si usano dappertutto), vi metto la ricetta degli ossi buchi alla milanese:mrgreen:


boooooooooooooonnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gli ossobuchi


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Minerva
> credimi ho speso una fortuna per il secco, passando per tutte le marche più celebri, ma Ciccio faceva lo sciopero della fame ( io naturalmente entravo in ansia!)
> poi il veterinario mi ha consigliato di cucinare per lui, vittoria ha ripreso a mangiare:mrgreen:


di solito migliore è la qualità meno è gustoso il secco, rispetto all'umido o al cibo che cuciniamo.magari insistendo piano piano si sarebbe adeguato.
la hills ha anche tutta una serie di cibiper le varie patologie (super carissima, però)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro MM, il midollo però me lo mangio io!
> 
> se non sapete di cosa stiamo parlando (non si usano dappertutto), vi metto la ricetta degli ossi buchi alla milanese:mrgreen:


No, non parlo dell'osso buco. Parlo delle ossa di mucca che ogni tanto portava a casa mio padre.
Pezzi lunghi ina quindicina di centimetri e del diametro medio di circa 5/6. Teneva il pezzo con le zampe e ci infilava la lingua per ore, un po' da una parte, poi lo girava e via dall'altra! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quelle sono proprio off limits!
> al max l'osso di prosciutto...


max lo mangiava *completamente....*mica lo rosicchiava*:singleeye:*troppo salato, comunque


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito migliore è la qualità meno è gustoso il secco, rispetto all'umido o al cibo che cuciniamo.magari insistendo piano piano si sarebbe adeguato.
> *la hills ha anche tutta una serie di cibiper le varie patologie *(super carissima, però)


vero...ma la mia è allergica...
con eukanuba invece no... :mrgreen:
prima le davo almo nature (super carissima) ma non fanno cibo per "senior" quindi ora ho dovuto cambiare


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> max lo mangiava *completamente....*mica lo rosicchiava*:singleeye:*troppo salato, comunque


ma infatti moooooooooooooolto raramente


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

sto prendendo il puppy eukanuba


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, non parlo dell'osso buco. Parlo delle ossa di mucca che ogni tanto portava a casa mio padre.
> Pezzi lunghi ina quindicina di centimetri e del diametro medio di circa 5/6. Teneva il pezzo con le zampe e ci infilava la lingua per ore, un po' da una parte, poi lo girava e via dall'altra! :mrgreen:



una volta il macellaio mi ha dato il ginocchio, che tra l'altro fa un po' senso, polverizzato anche quello!

invece quando fa caldo le do qualche cubetto di ghiaccio, si diverte un sacco!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

io do anche qualche carota fresca


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> una volta il macellaio mi ha dato il ginocchio, che tra l'altro fa un po' senso, polverizzato anche quello!
> 
> *invece quando fa caldo le do qualche cubetto di ghiaccio, si diverte un s*acco!:mrgreen:


hai provato a metterli nella ciotola dell'acqua?? yuma si immerge con tutto il muso per acchiapparli e tirarli fuori :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io do anche qualche carota fresca


la mia mangia di tutto!
ieri sera pure 2 fette di melone


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io do anche qualche carota fresca




il cavallo del mio ex aveva imparato a prendere la carota dal taschino della camicia 
tra l'altro è un bestione impressionante
anzi, 2 bestioni:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai provato a metterli nella ciotola dell'acqua?? yuma si immerge con tutto il muso per acchiapparli e tirarli fuori :mrgreen:


no, provo!
tra l'altro volevo provare a mettere nell'acqua da far ghiacciare qualche pezzetto di frutta


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, provo!
> tra l'altro volevo provare a mettere nell'acqua da far ghiacciare qualche pezzetto di frutta



no la frutta congelata gli fa male...meglio frutta fresca appena tagliata


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no la frutta congelata gli fa male...meglio frutta fresca appena tagliata



non lo sapevo, grazie
avevo visto che negli zoo d'estate fanno così, ma in effetti non per i cani!


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, grazie
> *avevo visto che negli zoo d'estate fanno così*, ma in effetti non per i cani!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è vero...ma per le scimmie :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Comunque io non so se amo o odio gli animali...ma sono sicuro che non amo le antropomorfizzazioni degli animali...
Meglio avere un cane per amico che non un amico cane.
Concordo con chi dice chi non ama un can non ama un cristian...
Ma per me un cane resta un cane e non sarà mai una persona.
Sono molto intimorito dai cani strani che poi compiono tragedie....
Penso che mi prenderò un bassotto...con le orecchie lunghe lunghe..,


----------

